
Movie bot that creates custom lists - tejas1mehta
http://imse.co
======
tejas1mehta
Example lists:

\- show me english scifi movies on netflix

\- english movies about aliens released after 2000

\- english movies about lawyers on netflix or hulu

\- best hindi movies on netflix

\- hindi drama movies on netflix released after 2000

\- clint eastwood movies on amazon prime or hbo released between 1960 and 1980

\- movies based on true stories on netflix

\- johnny depp fantasy movies on netflix

\- the pursuit of happyness

\- movies similar to the pursuit of happyness

\- movies on jfk released after 2000

\- english movies currently playing in theatres

